# Any success stories of hot water to forced air conversions?



## hvacpuzzle (2 mo ago)

I have a 1970's 1,040 sq ft ranch house with an enclosed 350 sq ft old garage which is now the laundry room/office. There is a full basement under the main part of the house. We're in central PA so more Winter than Summer but usually not too brutal. The house currently has fuel oil hot water heat with radiators in each room and no ac. The boiler is shot and I want to add ac so I'm looking at my options. I don't like fuel oil so I'm definitely converting to propane regardless of the system. My two main options are, keep the rads and do an attic ac or gut the system, add ducts and go to forced air. I've quoted it both ways and know the costs. While I love the hot water heat, the rads take up a lot of space in an already cramped house. Because of that, I was leaning toward the forced air option but so many people I talk to say I'll regret it. Has anyone converted to forced air and NOT regretted it?


----------

